# Drehmoment bei FU Motoren



## MRT (3 September 2005)

Hallo!

Wie verhaltet sich das Drehmomet bei Drehsrommotoren mit FU, bei Betrieb über 50 Hz? Wird das Drehmomnet auch größer oder nicht?


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 September 2005)

Hallo MRT,
das hängt vom FU ab, ein Blick ins Handbuch ist da sehr hilfreich.


----------



## MRT (3 September 2005)

Hallo!

Gibts es da eigene parameter im FU?


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 September 2005)

Hallo,
bei den meisten FUs schon, z.B. Drehmomenterhöhung bei niedriger Drehzahl, damit wird ein Nachteil von Drehstrommotoren gegenüber Gleichstrommotoren aufgehoben.


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2005)

*konstantes Drehmoment bis zur Nennfrequenz*

Bis zur (auf dem Typenschild des Motors) angegebenen Nennfrequenz (meist also 50Hz) kann ein normaler Drehstromantrieb mit Frequenzumrichter ein konstantes Drehmoment abgeben. Danach fällt das Drehmoment aber bereits ab. Bei etwa 100 Hz ist das Drehmoment auf ca. 50% gesunken.
Diese Angaben sind natürlich nur Hausnummern für "normale" Motoren (Drehstromkurzschlussläufer). 
Bei der Vielzahl der Wicklungsarten, die möglich sind, weicht das natürlich ab.

Unter folgendem Link bei SEW (dann weiter über "Sonstige" und "Praxis der Antriebstechnik" zu "Antriebe projektieren") findet man eine ganz annehmbare Dokumentation zur Antriebsprojektierung: 
http://www.sew.de/deutsch/05_dokumentation/index_doku.php

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## 0815prog (3 September 2005)

Sorry, ich war nicht eingeloggt!

Bis zur (auf dem Typenschild des Motors) angegebenen Nennfrequenz (meist also 50Hz) kann ein normaler Drehstromantrieb mit Frequenzumrichter ein konstantes Drehmoment abgeben. 
Danach fällt das Drehmoment aber bereits ab. Bei etwa 100 Hz ist das Drehmoment auf ca. 50% gesunken. 
Diese Angaben sind natürlich nur Hausnummern für "normale" Motoren (Drehstromkurzschlussläufer). 
Bei der Vielzahl der Wicklungsarten, die möglich sind, weicht das natürlich ab. 

Unter folgendem Link bei SEW (dann weiter über "Sonstige" und "Praxis der Antriebstechnik" zu "Antriebe projektieren") findet man eine ganz annehmbare Dokumentation zur Antriebsprojektierung: 
http://www.sew.de/deutsch/05_dokumentation/index_doku.php

____________________________________________________________


----------



## MRT (4 September 2005)

Hallo!

@0815prog 
Danke für deine Info!


----------



## Markus (4 September 2005)

ansonsten mal nach "87hz kennlinie" googeln...

funktioniert nur mit fus die 3 phasige einspeisung haben.

details darüber weiß ich auch nicht, aber google oder ein anderer forenteilnehmer weiß bestimmt mehr darüber...


----------



## Heinz (5 September 2005)

In der Regel findet ab 50 Hz eine Leistungsreduktion statt, die einige Umrichter etwas kompensieren es. 

Das Drehmoment müßte abnehmen, weil durch die höhrere Frequrenz der XL Anteil steigt. Und somit der Strom sinkt => geringeres Drehmoment.


----------



## 0815prog (5 September 2005)

*Beschreibung 87Hz-Kennlinie*

Durch die Frequenzerhöhung könnte der Motor die 1,73-fache Leistung abgeben.
Wegen der hohen thermischen Belastung des Motors im Dauerbetrieb empfiehlt es sich jedoch nur die Ausnutzung mit der Bemessungsleistung des nächstgrößeren listenmäßigen Motors (mit Wärmeklasse F!)

z. B.: Motor-Listenleistung PN = 4 kW nutzbare Leistung bei Dreieck-Schaltung und fmax = 87 Hz: PN = 5,5 kW

Damit hat dieser Motor immer noch die 1,37-fache Leistung gegenüber der Listenleistung.
Wegen des Betriebs mit ungeschwächtem Feld bleibt bei dieser Betriebsart das Kippmoment in gleicher Höhe wie bei Netzbetrieb erhalten.
Beachtet werden muss die größere Geräuschentwicklung des Motors, verursacht durch das schneller drehende Lüfterrad, sowie der größere Leistungsdurchsatz durch das Getriebe. 
Der Umrichter muss für die höhere Leistung (im Beispiel 5,5 kW) bemessen werden, weil der Betriebsstrom des Motors wegen der Dreieck-Schaltung höher ist als in Stern-Schaltung.

*Achtung!!! Ausgangsspannung am FU auf 230V stellen (sonst qualmt er).*

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## Zottel (5 September 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ...funktioniert nur mit fus die 3 phasige einspeisung haben......


Nö, warum sollte das so sein? Natürlich muß die höhere Spannung zur Verfügung stehen. Aber das könnte auch dadurch geschehen, daß ein zweipolig eingespeister FU an L1/L2 statt an L1/N angeschlossen wird. Selbstverständlich muß der FU für die gegenüber L1/N höhere Zwischenkreisspannung ausgelegt sein.
Das Thema ist schon einmal diskutiert worden in:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1399


----------



## Wilhelm (5 September 2005)

*87Hz Kennlinie*

Hallo und schönen Abend

Habe schon einige F/Us der Firma Nordac eingebaut und parametriert.
Es gab zeitweise das Problem imit der Leistung.
Habe es dann mit der "87Hz Kennlinie" probiert und getestet.
Darf leider sagen mit wenig Erfolg.

Nun lege ich den F/U 2 mal so hoch aus wie die erforderliche Wellenleistung des Motor´s   und habe damit weniger Probleme.
Als Fazit möchte ich nur mal anmerken    Der Strom vom aus der Steckdose   bricht nicht so leicht zusammen.....  

Obwohl ich natürlich ein Fan von Nordac  bin.

sonnige Grüße 
Wilhelm


----------

